# Iverson Tattoos...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Just though some people might like to see pics of his tats...


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)




----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)




----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*......*

Im not a huge fan of tatoos but some of Iversons are cool.

Of course the original he had in college with the bulldog, and I kinda liek the one on his neck, but having so many takes away from the individual meaning.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I am going to throw up now*

Thanks for the pics...whooooooooooooyuccccccccccc


----------

